# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Barca – Đích đến của David Luiz

## tranngoan

Được thi đấu cho một trong hai gã khổng lồ ở TBN thật sự là một ước mơ của bất cứ cầu thủ Nam Mỹ nào. Nên khi David Luiz tiết lộ muốn đến đầu quân cho Barca thì cũng không có gì bất ngờ. Luiz đã đến gặp ông chủ của mình ở Chelsea là Abramovich. Ông không có câu trả lời cho Luiz. HLV Jose Mourinho sẽ làm việc với Luiz về vấn đề này.
​Mùa giải đã sắp bắt đầu. Để có được Luiz chắc chắn Barca phải chi ra một khoản khá lớn. Nhưng theo thông tin truyền thông ở xứ sở Catalunya, mức giá Barcelona đề nghị khá thấp: 20-25 triệu euro. Phía truyền thông Anh thì đưa tin với mức giá cao hơn gấp 2 lần. Tất nhiên là thông tin từ báo chí Tây Ban Nha sẽ sát thực hơn. 

Với mức giá đó khó có thể đàm phán với bên Chelsea. Tài chính không rủng rỉnh, không thể tiếp tục chạy theo các thương vụ hot trên thị trường chuyển nhượng. David Luiz đúng là mục tiêu phù hợp với Barca hơn. Sau khi thành công với thương vụ Neymar liệu Barca có tiếp tục thỏa thuận thành công với David Luiz?

nguồn: VWIN

----------


## Lenguyen1508

*Trả lời: Barca – Đích đến của David Luiz*

nhưng xác suất cho điều này khá thấp [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

